# Why the Clips need to trade Kandi and Odom this summer... how about to Portland?



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Michael Olowokandi WILL get a max offer from at LEAST one team next summer (San Antonio?) if the Clips don't go ahead and sign him to a longterm extension now. And he'll be an UNrestricted free agent next summer--which means that the Spurs can sign him OUTRIGHT, the Clips CANNOT just match any offer and keep him for themselves!

In FACT, the Clips have FOUR guys--Andre Miller, Elton Brand, Lamar Odom, and Olowokandi--who will ALL get max offers next summer!

A team cannot get away with signing more than TWO guys to max contracts. Take a look at the mess that Boston is in right now (Pierce, Walker, and Baker all have max-out contracts) if you don't believe me!

The Clips WOULD NOT have traded for Andre Miller if they weren't planning on maxing the dude out. And Elton Brand's great attitude and work ethic--not to mention his PRODUCTION--makes him the other obvious dude to max out. Corey Maggette, another free agent next summer, can probably be re-signed to a pretty reasonable extension (starting at around $4-$5 mil/year).

What does this mean? It means that Michael Olowokandi and Lamar Odom are both going to be let go--and the Clips are faced with getting NOTHING IN RETURN for them! Sure, the Clips COULD match any offer made for Odom, but that would mean that they'd be taking on about $11-$12 mil in salaries in a sign-and-trade--if the Clips wanted to take on an additional $11-$12 mil in salaries, they'd just max out Odom and keep him for themselves!

The Clips do NOT need to let these guys go for NOTHING! The time to get something for these dudes is THIS SUMMER! Next summer will be TOO LATE!

There are LOTS of ways that the Clips can trade these two guys, because there are LOTS of teams that want both of them. You guys can offer up suggestions, but here's my suggestions, and both trades totally work under the cap, by the way:

TRADE #1: Olowokandi (re-signed to a max-out extension PRIOR to the trade) to the Blazers; Bonzi Wells (re-signed to a REASONABLE extension PRIOR to the trade), Zach Randolph, and Qyntel Woods to the Clips

TRADE #2: Lamar Odom to the Warriors; Jason Richardson and Steve Logan to the Clips

And, since the trades would leave the Clips with a SURPLUS of nice cheap commodities on the bench but SEAN ROOKS as the starting center, here's a third trade that would work:

TRADE #3: Quentin Richardson, Keyon Dooling, Sean Rooks, and Bryant Stith to the Hornets; Elden Campbell (a free agent at the end of the 2002-03 season who wasn't going to be re-signed by the Hornets ANYWAY) to the Clips

Here is what the Clippers look like after the deal goes down:

Starting lineup

PG Andre Miller (36 minutes/game)
SG Bonzi Wells (32 minutes/game)
SF Corey Maggette (28 minutes/game)
PF Elton Brand (36 minutes/game)
C Elden Campbell (24 minutes/game)

Key bench players: Jason Richardson (28 minutes/game), Marco Jaric (20 minutes/game), Chris Wilcox (12 minutes/game), Melvin Ely (12 minutes/game), Zach Randolph (12 minutes/game)

End of the bench (no PT): Qyntel Woods, Steve Logan

The Clips have a payroll around $40 mil in 2002-03 and a payroll under $50 mil in 2003-04. Now THAT'S how you keep Donald Sterling happy, people! And wow, take a look at that bench, it's FULL of incredibly cheap, young, and talented dudes--SEVEN OF THEM! Bonzi and Elton should provide the bulk of the scoring, both guys should be much better players with a legit star point guard like Andre feeding them the ball.

And how would the Blazers look? For now, like this:

Starting lineup

PG Jeff McInnis (24 minutes/game)
SG Derek Anderson (32 minutes/game)
SF Scottie Pippen (28 minutes/game)
PF Rasheed Wallace (40 minutes/game)
C Michael Olowokandi (32 minutes/game)

Key reserves: Ruben Patterson (28 minutes/game), Dale Davis (24 minutes/game), Damon Stoudamire (20 minutes/game), Antonio Daniels (12 minutes/game)

End of the bench (no PT): Shawn Kemp, Jason Jennings

ALSO! The Blazers could LATER (before the season starts) package Pippen with Daniels, they could get a LOT for these two guys. Why? Because they make a combined $16.7 mil next season--and then their contracts expire! There are a TON of teams out there who desperately want to clear payroll. Portland could trade these two guys for SEVERAL nice (but OVERPAID) players, they could put together a NICE bench, and I mean a NICE bench. They'd have a HUGE payroll, but hell, they already DO have a HUGE payroll, you know? I could sit here and type out all the combinations of players that Portland could get for Pippen-Daniels, but it would take a WHILE! Suffice it to say that there are a TON of POSSIBILITIES! [NOTE: One such possibility--a trade with the Warriors--is listed below.]

Are both teams better off? YES! The Clips keep the payroll in check (Donald Sterling AIN'T gonna agree to a $60+ mil payroll, he AIN'T gonna max out more than a couple of dudes, people!), and the Blazers can put together a JUGGERNAUT (with a HUGE payroll, of course, but Paul Allen isn't worried about the luxury tax, he's loaded).

By the way, the Warriors could move Mike Dunleavy over to the starting SG spot, Odom could start at SF. I think the Warriors would be really helping themselves by dumping some of those terrible longterm contracts--including Antawn Jamison, who is a good scorer but is incredibly overpaid. If the Warriors EVER turn it around, it won't be BECAUSE of Antawn Jamison, it will be DESPITE Antawn Jamison, you know what I'm saying? The Warriors could dump Adonal Foyle, Danny Fortson, and Bobby Sura on the 76ers for Derrick Coleman (whose contract expires after next year), Eric Snow (signed to a longterm deal, but a cheaper deal than Fortson, plus this team needs a veteran point guard), and Mark Bryant (who is included to even out the salaries, his contract expires after next season, too). The Warriors could THEN turn around and dump Jamison and Erick Dampier on the Blazers for Pippen (whose contract is up after next year), Daniels (whose contract is ALSO up after next year), Jason Jennings (since SOMEBODY has to give the Warriors some minutes at C next season!), and a future #1 pick (since Jamison IS worth SOMETHING, especially to a team like Portland that isn't concerned with the size of its payroll!). Here's what the Warriors would look like next season (I have put an "*" next to contracts that will expire after 2002-03):

Starting lineup

PG Eric Snow (24 minutes/game)
SG Mike Dunleavy (36 minutes/game)
SF Lamar Odom (36 minutes/game)
PF Derrick Coleman* (24 minutes/game)
C Troy Murphy (will HAVE to play CENTER for this team, 24 minutes/game)

Key backups: Scottie Pippen* (24 minutes/game), Gilbert Arenas (20 minutes/game), Jiri Welsch (20 minutes/game), Jason Jennings (will HAVE to give this team 20 minutes/game as its backup C, whether he's ready or not!), Antonio Daniels* (12 minutes/game), 

End of the bench (no PT): Chris Mills*, Mark Bryant*

This team will SUCK SUCK SUCK! But Odom and Dunleavy give the team a nice foundation (Odom is a STAR, people, a BIG star--unlike Jamison, Odom DESERVES the max!), and don't forget that this team will be one of the 3-4 worst teams in the league next year, so they'll be getting a HIGH lottery pick (it's about time for this team to luck out, if anybody deserves Lebron James, it's the damn Warriors!) plus the Blazers' #1 pick (not to mention a high second-round pick, this team has done well with high second-round picks lately!) And, after letting all those free agents go next summer, the Warriors would have around $17-$18 mil in cap room--in other words, they could be MAJOR PLAYERS in next summer's free agent bonanza!

And hey, REAL QUICK, here's what the Blazers would look like after this Jamison trade:

Starting lineup

PG Jeff McInnis (20 minutes/game)
SG Derek Anderson (28 minutes/game)
SF Antawn Jamison (32 minutes/game)
PF Rasheed Wallace (40 minutes/game)
C Michael Olowokandi (32 minutes/game)

Key reserves: Ruben Patterson (28 minutes/game), Dale Davis (24 minutes/game), Damon Stoudamire (20 minutes/game), Erick Dampier (16 minutes/game)

End of the bench (no PT): Shawn Kemp

That's an EXPENSIVE team! But a HUGE team! And an ATHLETIC team!

Let's hear some feedback, peoples!


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Come ON!*

No feedback? NONE?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

It's a good idea...but it just wont happen IMO.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Teams can go over the cap to sign there own. Donald said he is keeping this current team together no matter what it takes.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Malakian</b>!
> Teams can go over the cap to sign there own. Donald said he is keeping this current team together no matter what it takes.


Sterling is talking $hit, don't you guys know that? A team CANNOT sign four guys to max contracts--unless, of course, that team is the Knicks, Mavs, or Blazers, i.e., teams with owners who don't care about huge payrolls and the luxury tax!

Donald Sterling AIN'T gonna go for a $70+ mil payroll, which is what the Clips will be looking at if they re-sign all four dudes. Why do you think the Clips haven't given Olowokandi a max-out extension this summer? BECAUSE THEY AREN'T GOING TO MAX HIM OUT, that's why!

TWO GUYS will get maxed out by the Clips, and those two guys will be Andre Miller and Elton Brand. The team WON'T be able to re-sign Odom and Olowokandi, I don't care WHAT Donald Sterling has said. Which is why they need to get something for those guys NOW, because they won't be able to get ANYTHING for them next summer!


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Olowokandi is not worth the ****ing max. he averaged 11 and 8. He does not have potential. He is 27 years old. If someone offers him max, I would let him walk.


----------



## Punisher MC (Aug 4, 2002)

I'll make this fast...the Clipps will NOT trade any of their core players(not including Miles) simple as that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It wouldn't work, because Bonzi will want a max contract in one or two more years.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*re:*

First of all the Clipps get raped. Secondly Strong was cut close to 2 years ago, and Lamar Odom recently has reported that he is willing to take far less than the max to stick with the team that stuck with him. Olowokandi is the question mark, but if you break down next years FA pool, Kandi isn't going to get a better offer than the 7 year 60 mil offer on the table (and his agent Bill Duffy nows this and should advise him to sign it):

San Antonio- you think they have room, nope, after giving Duncan a max they have 8 mil left over and that's less than the Clipps are offering, also Duncan is actually eligible to make over 17 mil per year because his contract was signed before the CBA.

Denver- They should have appoximately 14 mil in cap after signing their own (Posey and Howard both FAs, both unrestricted), all of which will be thrown at Kidd or Payton

Seattle- Payton is their worry and only concern and he's eligible for up to 18 mil per year but will likely sign at 12 for 3 years which puts the Sonics right around the cap (they are currently over).

Miami- Zo should be traded now, and I fully expect him to be, so the Heat will have new contracts (= to Zo's 18 mil) and expect 6 mil in cap room at the most.

Bulls- Trenton Hassell, Dalibor Bagarac are the only unrestricted FA's that will be resigned. Krause loves Kandi and is the only GM who can and will make a run at him. But with Fizer and Crawford soon eligible and Tyson and Eddy definitely in line for huge money, what's Krause's offer? average of 8 mil? not enough to bag him.

Clippers- Assume that Brand and Dre being the people that they are sign to the respectable contracts of 7 years 60 mil each (this is what the org is talking with them about), and Odom signs somewhere in that neighborhood, and Maggette signs to a 6 year 30 mil contract that he's talked about, that puts the Clipps about 17 mil under the threshold and that means Kandi could be offered up to 7 years 75 mil and the Clipps wouldn't even be in tax land.


The Clipps also wouldn't deliberately make the Blazers dominent, as this trade would.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*The Goods... where do you get your cap projections? [Seriously, I wanna know!]*

Thanks for pointing that out to me about Derek Strong. I get my player salaries off of www.nbazone.net, and I didn't know he was a goner. That changes things, but not a whole lot. Here's a new trade that would work:

Olowokandi (maxed out PRIOR to the trade) to the Blazers; Bonzi Wells (signed to, say, a 3 year $24 mil contract PRIOR to the trade), Zach Randolph, and Qyntel Woods to the Clips

The Clips probably didn't want Dale Davis' huge contract, anyway. That was the only thing about that previous trade that was bugging me.

I don't know, I'm pretty sure the Spurs will be able to offer Olowokandi the max. Duncan will re-sign for a little less than the $17 mil that you say he's eligible for if it means that he'll have a legit NBA center to replace David Robinson (Duncan doesn't want to play C, and he wants to win a championship, so what's better, making $14 mil and winning a championship or making $17 mil and not winning a championship?)--Olowokandi would be their first choice, and if he's available, they'll make him that offer and he'll accept it. So he'll be gone, the Clips get nothing in return.

Here's what the Spurs' payroll looks like so far for the 2003-04 season, as far as I can tell:

Duncan (gets re-signed)--$14.6 mil (a guess)
Malik Rose--$5.0 mil (I believe that's what he'll get in his deal's 2nd year)
Tony Parker--$0.9 mil
Bruce Bowen--$3.0 mil (right?)
Emmanuel Ginobili--$2.0 mil (a guess)
Speedy Claxton--$2.0 mil (another guess)
Danny Ferry--$1.2 mil (another guess)

Total payroll: $28.7 mil

That means that the Spurs WILL be able to offer Kandi the max. And, if Kandi is a free agent next summer, he'll take that deal.

Denver will swing and miss on Kidd AND Payton--both of those two dudes will re-sign with their current teams. I considered Payton-to-the-Nuggets, but ultimately, I gotta think that Payton stays in Seattle, he doesn't want to be playing for a lottery team, even if they DO rapidly improve over the next three years! In other words, if Denver wants Kandi, they can offer him the max--although they are pretty loaded inside (Camby, Hilario, Tskitishvili), they need a point guard. By the way, I doubt that Kiki will re-sign Juwan Howard, and I think that the PG that Denver ends up with next summer is JASON TERRY, who the Hawks won't be able to re-sign due to their TERRIBLE payroll.

Miami won't trade Alonzo unless they can get some nice players in return for him. Who out there is going to give up something good for Mourning? I think he plays out his contract in Miami--whether or not he re-signs with Miami has a lot to do with whether or not San Antonio gets Olowokandi (Mourning would be their second choice, and he'd take the Spurs' offer in a SECOND, too). And I doubt that Pat Riley offers ANYBODY the max next summer--he's already got two guys signed to terrible longterm deals, he needs to surround those two (Eddie Jones and Brian Grant) with some solid veterans (Sam Cassell and Elden Campbell are two possibilities). I don't consider Miami a contender for Olowokandi.

You're right about the Bulls, they won't be able to get Olowokandi. And don't they already have their center in Eddy Curry?

I don't consider Seattle a contender for Olowokandi, either.

AS FOR ANDRE MILLER AND ELTON BRAND. Both of these guys will FOR SURE get max-out offers from Denver and/or Utah and/or Washington. The Clips will FOR SURE have to max these guys out if they want to keep them! These two guys are BIGTIME PLAYERS, they will make BIGTIME MONEY! Come ON, you think they're going to take the same offer that Raef LaFrentz got and that Rashard Lewis will get (as soon as he stops bluffing and takes Seattle's offer) this summer? These guys will FOR SURE have to be maxed out by the Clips. This is a BUSINESS--these guys aren't going to do the Clips a favor by signing for less than market value!

Maybe you're right about Lamar Odom, I don't know--I still say that, when Brand and Miller get maxed out by the Clips, he will start getting max offers. Utah will offer him the max. You guys can say what you want about Salt Lake City's lack of a "night life" all you want, or the low African-American population in the state of Utah--if Lamar Odom gets a max offer from Utah next summer, and he DOESN'T get one from the Clips, he's a goner!

Another team that might be able to make a max offer is Washington. MJ is trying to dump Chris Whitney and Hubert Davis for a guy whose contract expires next season--the Cavs could use some backcourt depth, especially if they don't re-sign Ricky Davis, and they could CERTAINLY use a point guard (since Dajuan Wagner AIN'T a point guard!), so would the Cavs take those two for Nick Anderson? Yeah, I think so! And Washington will PROBABLY renounce Richard Hamilton, who wants a big contract and isn't going to get it from MJ. Washington would offer max contracts to these guys, too!

The thing is, the top four free agents next summer--after Kidd, Payton, Duncan, Francis, Wally World, and Jermaine O'Neal re-sign with their current teams (none of those guys are going anywhere)--are Andre Miller, Elton Brand, Michael Olowokandi, and Lamar Odom! NOT GOOD FOR THE CLIPPERS! [I'd put Jason Terry #5, right behind Odom.]

Here's what will happen:

Utah and Denver offer Miller the max--the Clips are forced to match this offer.

San Antonio offers Olowokandi the max--and, since Olowokandi is an UNrestricted free agent next summer (if he doesn't get taken care of NOW), he takes the offer in a SECOND. The Clips get NOTHING in return for a former #1 overall pick.

Utah (jilted by Miller) and Washington offers Elton Brand the max--the Clips can't lose this guy, they match.

Utah (0-for-2 so far) offers Odom the max--again, the Clips can't match the offer, so they lose Odom, too, getting NOTHING in return for a former #4 overall pick.

See? That's why the Clips need to get what they CAN for these two guys NOW, because, if they wait until next summer, it'll be too late!

ANYWAY, what can the Clips get for Lamar Odom? Here are a few possibilities:

1 Odom for Kwame Brown? Nah, MJ will probably clear enough cap room that he'll be able to sign an Odom-caliber player next summer and keep Brown for himself.

2 Odom for Tyson Chandler? Maybe, if Jerry Krause is getting a little impatient with the rebuilding process, but probably not.

3 Odom for Dajuan Wagner and, say, Chris Mihm? Nah, Jim Paxson apparently isn't interested in Odom.

4 Odom and Bryant Stith for Ben Wallace? I doubt it, Wallace is that team's heart and soul. What about Odom and Stith for Jerry Stackhouse? MAYBE! Wouldn't YOU rather have Odom over Stackhouse if YOU were Detroit?

5 Odom and Bryant Stith for Al Harrington? Harrington has a lot of energy and upside, and a reasonable longterm contract, but surely the Clips could do better! Besides, the Pacers have enough free agents (six of them!) to worry about next summer, they don't need another one!

6 Odom for Drew Gooden? Seems like the best deal yet (I'm not a big Jerry Stackhouse fan), although some filler might have to be involved to even out the contracts.

7 Odom for Eddie Griffin and Jason Collier (whose contract expires after next season)? The Rockets would love a legit small forward, and Griffin doesn't seem to fit in down there. But would the Rockets be able to afford to max out Francis AND Odom? I doubt it.

8 Odom for Jason Richardson and Gilbert Arenas? Richardson seems like a Clipper-type player, and the Warriors could use a star like Odom RIGHT NOW.

Those are the only offers I can come up with, and the best one seems to be the one with the Grizz, Odom for Gooden. What's better--Drew Gooden or NOTHING? Or how about that Warriors offer? What's better--Jason Richardson or NOTHING? Or how about that Pistons offer? What's better--Jerry Stackhouse or NOTHING?

BOTTOM LINE: The Clips need to trade these two dudes NOW, while they STILL CAN!

Again, The Goods--where do you get your payroll projections for next year? Maybe the ones I have are all wrong--if so, I wanna know!  You know?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Just a comment here, Elton Brand won't be a Clipper long term. At first it seemed like the rookies were going to get traded, but it's obvious that they're willing to go with two guys who you won't have to pay anywhere near as much as you'd have to pay Brand.

So if the Clippers maxed out anyone, it'll be Olowakandi and Miller. As much as people talk about Kandi not being a max player, I'm positive that Odom isn't, especially with his constant drug problems.

But right now, I'll say it, if they lose Odom they'll look like complete morons for getting rid of Miles, because then they'll be a huge hole staring at them from the SF position.

And I'll say this right now, last year with McInnis at point the Clippers missed the playoffs by a few games. Now this year, with Andre Miller at point, if they can't get to the playoffs I'll put all blame on him, since he's supposed to be an Allstar point guard and everything.

-Tim


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Just a comment here, Elton Brand won't be a Clipper long term. At first it seemed like the rookies were going to get traded, but it's obvious that they're willing to go with two guys who you won't have to pay anywhere near as much as you'd have to pay Brand.


You COULD be right. I see where you're coming from. But I don't think so--this team likes Elton Brand a LOT. Brand's scoring will go up a TON next year with Andre Miller feeding him the ball. I'm sure we've all read that Jeff McInnis actually averaged more shots/game than Elton Brand last year--JESUS! What is THAT all about? And Portland thinks they've found themselves a good point guard?



> So if the Clippers maxed out anyone, it'll be Olowakandi and Miller. As much as people talk about Kandi not being a max player, I'm positive that Odom isn't, especially with his constant drug problems.


I still say that, if the Clips were going to max out Olowokandi, they would have already done it. And about Lamar Odom's "drug problems"--the dude is a fantastic player, he'll have a HUGE year next year, he WILL get maxed out by SOMEBODY. And, maybe I shouldn't say this, but there's a BIG DIFFERENCE between smoking pot and, say, smoking crack or injecting heroin or whatever, you know? And EVERYBODY in the NBA smokes pot! Odom will get the max. I think the Warriors would trade Jason Richardson and either Gilbert Arenas or Steve Logan for Odom in a SECOND!



> But right now, I'll say it, if they lose Odom they'll look like complete morons for getting rid of Miles, because then they'll be a huge hole staring at them from the SF position.


Not if they re-sign Maggette. They can also go with a smaller lineup at times, Bonzi can play some SF.



> And I'll say this right now, last year with McInnis at point the Clippers missed the playoffs by a few games. Now this year, with Andre Miller at point, if they can't get to the playoffs I'll put all blame on him, since he's supposed to be an Allstar point guard and everything.


You're right, if this team doesn't make the playoffs, heads will roll. They'll make the playoffs--Andre Miller is the real deal.

Thanks for the feedback, Tim!

And PEOPLES! I've revised my original post somewhat--I have discussed how the Warriors could get involved, how Golden State could dump some of that unwanted payroll and put themselves in a position to get in on some of that free agent action during the summer of 2003! Take a look!

Let's keep this thing going--I think that a Kandi trade is a lot closer to happening than some of you guys think! The Clips CAN'T LET THIS GUY WALK! But they CAN'T max him out, either--they need to let somebody ELSE max that dude out, they need to get something for him NOW, while they STILL CAN! Same thing with Lamar Odom, because if the Clips don't max Odom out next summer, SOMEBODY ELSE WILL! You CANNOT just let a former #1 overall pick and a former #4 overall pick just WALK AWAY--you gotta get SOMETHING in return for those dudes, RIGHT?

Feedback! Let's hear some more feedback!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Yea that is a good idea but will never happin..It would be to much to have Bonzi,JRich,QRich on the same team 3 up and commin super stars


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SUandLAC#1</b>!
> Yea that is a good idea but will never happin..It would be to much to have Bonzi,JRich,QRich on the same team 3 up and commin super stars


Quentin Richardson should be a solid starter in the NBA, he'll never be a STAR and he'll certainly never be a SUPERSTAR.

Bonzi Wells, I THINK, has what it takes to be a STAR, but not a SUPERSTAR.

And the jury is still out on Jason Richardson, he MIGHT be STAR material, but SUPERSTAR? I doubt it. I doubt he'll ever be as good as Lamar Odom will be, actually. Interesting player, though.

I think it's pretty obvious that your definition of SUPERSTAR is a little generous, don't you think?

But you're right, the Clips DON'T need SO MANY GUYS on the bench, I don't care HOW cheap and talented they are! The team has NINE DUDES on the bench (not counting Bryant Stith) after the trades that I've proposed here--that's ridiculous!

And their starting center (after trading away Olowokandi) is SEAN ROOKS. Ugh. Who out there has a good veteran center who will be a free agent next summer? Somebody that is expendable? How about... ELDEN CAMPBELL? I'm not crazy about the dude, either, but the Hornets have Jamaal Magliore, who is looking awfully ready to start at center to me, and they can re-sign Tractor Traylor this summer (if they haven't already) to back Magliore up. The Hornets won't re-sign Campbell next summer, so why not trade the dude and get something for him? How about THIS deal:

Elden Campbell and the Hornets' 2003 #1 pick to the Clippers; Quentin Richardson, Keyon Dooling, Sean Rooks, and Bryant Stith to the Hornets

Richardson and Dooling are both free agents after the 2003-04 season, and I DOUBT that the Clips will be interested in re-signing either dude. Why should they, if they have Marco Jaric as a backup for Andre Miller, and JASON Richardson as a backup for Bonzi? What would be the point? Elden Campbell would give the team a solid veteran center for the 2002-03 season--and, if they don't feel Melvin Ely can step in and start in 2003-04, maybe the Clips can re-sign Campbell to a reasoable two- or three-year extension, I don't know. HOPEFULLY Ely and Wilcox will be able to handle the center position in 2003-04, it sure will save the team a lot of money!

The 2002-03 Clips would THEN look like THIS:

Starting lineup

PG Andre Miller (36 minutes/game)
SG Bonzi Wells (32 minutes/game)
SF Corey Maggette (28 minutes/game)
PF Elton Brand (32 minutes/game)
C Elden Campbell (24 minutes/game)

Key backups: Jason Richardson (24 minutes/game), Marco Jaric (16 minutes/game), Melvin Ely (16 minutes/game), Chris Wilcox (12 minutes/game), Zach Randolph (12 minutes/game), Gilbert Arenas (8 minutes/game)

End of the bench (no PT, too raw): Qyntel Woods

NOW! Is THAT team not good enough to finish, say, fifth or sixth in the Western Conference next season? Will the CURRENT Clippers team (the one WITH Odom and Olowokandi) finish ANY BETTER than FIFTH or SIXTH next season? NO! So why not trade them for cheap and talented young players like Jason Richardson, Bonzi Wells (who, at 3 years $21 mil or thereabouts, would be DIRT-CHEAP for a 20 ppg dude!), Zach Randolph, Qyntel Woods, and Gilbert Arenas? And, like I said, HOPEFULLY Ely will be able to start at C in 2003-04, and HOPEFULLY Wilcox will be able to back him up--the team could THEN let Elden Campbell go and clear some payroll. The 2003-04 payroll, even AFTER Miller and Brand have been maxed out and Maggette re-signed, will STILL be less than $50 mil, which is pretty unbelievable, don't you think?


----------



## TEQUILA (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> 
> Quentin Richardson should be a solid starter in the NBA, he'll never be a STAR and he'll certainly never be a SUPERSTAR.
> ...


RobyG1974, do all the Clipps fans a favor and stop posting any trade ideas that involve the Clippers. RobyG your trades are HORRIBLE and so is your so-called basketball knowledge, you obviously don't know nothing when it comes to the the Clippers players and their team.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

*Keeping all four*



> Utah (0-for-2 so far) offers Odom the max--again, the Clips can't match the offer, so they lose Odom, too, getting NOTHING in return for a former #4 overall pick.


Utah won't offer Odom the max. The Jazz already have Kirilenko to play the SF spot and Odom doesn't have exactly the type of behaviour that is appreciated in Utah.

I think the Clippers could re-sign both Olowokandi and Odom for less than the max. How much less?. It's really hard to know it. Olowokandi could re-sign for something starting near $7 or $8 millions. He should play an entire season at high level in order to get the max somewhere else and this is difficult. And he knows it. And in the case of Odom it will depend on his next season. He could end up being re-signed starting at $5 millions or getting the max. But something in the middle is more likely.

Anyway it's going to be very interesting to see how Sterling manages to keep the team out of the luxury tax territory. But could be something like that.

Salaries during 2003/04 season:
Wilcox: $2 mil
Dooling: $2.2 mil
Richardson: $1.8 mil
Jaric: $2 mil (I think it is something like that)
Ely: $1.8 mil
Miller: $11 mil (the max: I think it will be something near)
Brand: $11 mil (the max)
Olowokandi: $8 mil
Odom: $7 mil

Total: near $47 millions. Maggette is expendable, with Richardson and Jaric able to play SG. The Clippers could trade him for a draft pick or in exchange of some interesting cheap-salary players, for example. The rooster could be completed with minimum salaries.

In the end, they could be paying around $54 millions, and I think this is affordable for a franchise that is supposed to earn a lot of money during the next years.

What do you think?.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> I still say that, if the Clips were going to max out Olowokandi, they would have already done it. And about Lamar Odom's "drug problems"--the dude is a fantastic player, he'll have a HUGE year next year, he WILL get maxed out by SOMEBODY. And, maybe I shouldn't say this, but there's a BIG DIFFERENCE between smoking pot and, say, smoking crack or injecting heroin or whatever, you know? And EVERYBODY in the NBA smokes pot! Odom will get the max. I think the Warriors would trade Jason Richardson and either Gilbert Arenas or Steve Logan for Odom in a SECOND!


I'm sorry Roby, but I don't understand your thinking, just because marijuana isn't crack that makes it okay? That's like saying it's okay to steal cars, but not airplanes. And also, just because "everyone in the NBA smokes pot" doesn't change it from being an illegal substance, and it doesn't make it okay.

Second, GSW wouldn't trade their backcourt for Odom. Why would they need another guy who they'll shove into a position he doesn't fit in? Richardson is a true 2guard, and from what I hear from Golden State fans is that he's the building block for this franchise.

Let me say it rather bluntly, so far in his career Lamar Odom has been a bust. He was supposed to be like a Magic Johnson, but he's never came about and produced what was expected of him. I know that was an unfair comparison, but that's how busts are measured.. like I said before, it depends on the weight put on their shoulders on draft night, and how they live up to it.

-Tim


----------

